# No eggs



## Welovechickens (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, can someone please help, I have 15 hens, a variety f breeds and 2 cockerels, yet I have not received an egg in over 3 weeks, and then it was only 2 in the previous couple of weeks before that. I have been keeping hens for several years now, and whilst I do appreciate that winter slows down egg production, but to get none is this not unusual?
There diet is same as ever, they seem happy enough in themselves, there eating, drinking etc. can anyone think of something I may be missing out on
Many thanks in advance


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

How old are they. If they are over a year, I would not be too surprised. It is that time of the year. You could consider supplementing light.

Have you searched for hidden nests? Any possibility that something is eating the eggs?

Kaax


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

a freind of mine has the same trouble, his hens are going on 2 
mine were born this spring so they are laying well
maybe look into a few spring pullets to back up the girls you have???


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you checked to see if they have mites? Check under their wings, and around their vents for small bugs. If they have mites, then dust them with a good insecticide, ask some of the others for what they use. I used Sevin dust. You will have to dust them once a week for a few weeks to kill the mites and the hatching eggs, also. And you will have to scrub the coop, as the mites don't live on the chickens, they live in the cracks of the coop, and just feed off the chickens. Or, it could be a decrease in daylight hours.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Have you checked to see if they have mites? Check under their wings, and around their vents for small bugs. If they have mites, then dust them with a good insecticide, ask some of the others for what they use. I used Sevin dust. You will have to dust them once a week for a few weeks to kill the mites and the hatching eggs, also. And you will have to scrub the coop, as the mites don't live on the chickens, they live in the cracks of the coop, and just feed off the chickens. Or, it could be a decrease in daylight hours.


 i use DE , most farm stores have it & it's cheep
it will take down those bugs quick

it's so safe that you could eat a handfull (not that you would want to)


----------

